# 2006 Chrysler 300c HAT build!!!



## Bikerbrah (Dec 3, 2015)

​Welcome everyone! 

​I'm Bikerbrah, and here is the build log for my 300c! You may think i'm some rich brat since i'm using HAT's, but you couldn't be more wrong. I just spend all my money on audio until I have more bills to pay haha, and I'm actually one of the most humble and down to earth people anyone could meet. Have probably helped 30-40 people on the side of the road with random car problems since getting my license at the age of 16. I'm 25 years old now, and i'll save the long story, but i've gotten my life back together a year ago and can finally buy a few things for myself when I save a couple paychecks haha. Anyways! On to the build!

Goals:

- Get the BEST possible SQ!
- Get the MOST midbass/subbass possible without killing the sound quality!
- Look SEXY and CLEAN!

Hybrid Legatia L3se's - 3.5" - Mids
Hybrid Legatia L8se's - 8" - Mid bass
Sundown X-15 - 15" - Sub bass

Looking for an Audison or Mosconi 4 channel to replace my current one!


There is a GOOD, GOOD possibility that I might do two 15's Infinite Baffle (trunk baffle) if someone can point me in the right direction or if anyone in Minnesota can let me hear their setup! Been eyeing the AE IB15's and Fi IB15's as well!


So here she is, 2006 Hemi 300c.

















Suggestions welcome at any time! Especially with getting my L8se's in the front doors/doing my trunk amp rack!


----------



## Bikerbrah (Dec 3, 2015)

So let's begin!

First things first, the stock navigation HAD TO GO! 

Ordered a Ipad side slider kit from Doug at Soundman Car Audio, then trimmed my bezel and the side slider kit until they fit into each other.

Then I used plastic epoxy on the back to permanently join the two, followed by filler on the front to fill the gaps.

Then I used a Filler-Primer 2-in-1 to fill the small imperfections, which took about 5 or so coats of wet sanding in between to get it silky smooooth. Then came black paint with 5+ coats (wet sanding in between), followed by 5+ coats of clear (wet sanding in between) until I finally got a nice clean glass looking finish and was satisfied. I will be hydro-dipping it to a wood-grain pattern to match my steering wheel soon though.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks great so far.


----------



## Bikerbrah (Dec 3, 2015)

Then, I modded my Airport Express by removing the power supply and soldering a 12v-3.3v DC converter in it's place. My Ipad connects and sends the music to it through WIFI, which then outputs to my Helix through RCA's.

I hooked everything up temporarily to a piece of wood, but I will eventually be doing a nice plexi window to view the amp/s. I then plugged in my Helix and began teaching myself. 

The Belva amp you see in the pic is now replaced with my Twisted Sounds 1.8k , which apparently does 2200 @ 1ohm according to the birth sheet.

Twisted Sounds 1.8k
2208 @ 1 ohm
1203 @ 2 ohm
601 @ 4 ohm

The Precision Power 1600.4 
130w x 4 @ 4 ohm
200w x 4 @ 2 ohm


I'll be replacing the PP 4 channel with either an Audison, Mosconi, Zapco, or one of the new HAT amps coming out. Oops, did I say that? 

The nasty wires going into the 4 channel were replaced xD


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

you've got a big ol trunk, what do you plan to do for sub bass?


----------



## Bikerbrah (Dec 3, 2015)

Then I threw my L3se's in the dash, and they sound fantastic! I'll be putting them in my A-Pillar's and aiming them at me this weekend probably!


----------



## Bikerbrah (Dec 3, 2015)

Then, I decided I wanted something made for the lows, because ether way I go with this build, I need a woofer that can easily do 20-50hz, and that's exactly what the X is made for - the low-lows .

SSA XCON 15 on left, Sundown X-15 on right.

P.S - BOTH WOOFERS ARE AMAZING SQL WOOFERS!! The Xcon can hit up higher 50-80hz, while the X15 is stricly 50hz and under. You can NOT go wrong with either, but the XCON might be more suited to most people's SQL needs. Don't get me wrong though, XCON's will SLAM lows almost JUST as much!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well thumbs up to you sir...


----------



## Bikerbrah (Dec 3, 2015)

XS Power D3400 and NVX Deadener has arrived!


----------



## Bikerbrah (Dec 3, 2015)

[Reserved for future pics ]


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

Down for this, keep it up


----------



## Bikerbrah (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Nice start!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

Damn. You aren't playing around I see.


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

I have pics of the IB baffle I made for my 300 on Facebook's Automotive Infinite Baffle page. It was a tight fit for the 15's, the cable tray causing a little headache for the passenger side sub. In retrospect, I could have moved the subs in toward the center a bit, and the cable tray would have been a non issue.


----------



## Blinkybill (May 1, 2008)

Looking good so far, although I would spray the wood black, not keen on wood trim!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

i like it!

did you spend much time tuning the 3s in the dash? they might be better that way than installed in the pillars on axis...


----------



## Bikerbrah (Dec 3, 2015)

benny z said:


> i like it!
> 
> did you spend much time tuning the 3s in the dash? they might be better that way than installed in the pillars on axis...


Yeah i have them tuned with my helix. You really think so?



Blinkybill said:


> Looking good so far, although I would spray the wood black, not keen on wood trim!


Duly noted. I will change it to please one man's liking . Hahah just kidding, you're absolutely right. Ironically i'm switching it out tonight anyways, and this weekend im going to build my amp rack in the spare tire.



danssoslow said:


> I have pics of the IB baffle I made for my 300 on Facebook's Automotive Infinite Baffle page. It was a tight fit for the 15's, the cable tray causing a little headache for the passenger side sub. In retrospect, I could have moved the subs in toward the center a bit, and the cable tray would have been a non issue.


Can you facebook me those pics???


----------



## Bikerbrah (Dec 3, 2015)

Update:

So i'm considering using the HAT Unity 6x9's instead of the L8se's since they will drop straight in to my doors.

Would I be cutting the balls off my SQ by doing so? Or will the same-cone-area-6x9 give me damn near the same midbass output, thus also saving me time and $$$?


----------



## ageggatt24 (Aug 17, 2012)

look good. Cant wait to see the rest!


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

Bikerbrah said:


> Can you facebook me those pics???


I don't have the pics saved onto my phone or Facebook photos. If you join the page, my name is Daniel Carter, and the pics would be there around August of last year. If I get time tomorrow, I'll take some pics of my old baffle (outer dimensions were great, O cut the damn speaker holes out too high) and snap a couple pics of the new baffle in the car.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I like what I see so far. I just don't dig the idea of an iPad going in to rca  but hope it sounds good. Looks good.. BTW how are u going to keep up with music collection???

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Bikerbrah said:


> There is a GOOD, GOOD possibility that I might do two 15's Infinite Baffle (trunk baffle) if someone can point me in the right direction or if anyone in Minnesota can let me hear their setup! Been eyeing the AE IB15's and Fi IB15's as well!


Don't overlook the AE SBP15 for IB... it mentions in the description that its good for automotive IB installations.

Acoustic Elegance SBP15 woofer for Sealed Box Applications


----------



## Bikerbrah (Dec 3, 2015)

quickaudi07 said:


> I like what I see so far. I just don't dig the idea of an iPad going in to rca  but hope it sounds good. Looks good.. BTW how are u going to keep up with music collection???
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I don't either! It was just a temp solution and actually sounds amazing! I'm going optical as soon as I can find where to order a Mosconi Amas 2 Bluetooth>Optical converter!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikerbrah (Dec 3, 2015)

EeeDeeEye said:


> Don't overlook the AE SBP15 for IB... it mentions in the description that its good for automotive IB installations.
> 
> Acoustic Elegance SBP15 woofer for Sealed Box Applications


I'm seriously considering it!!! What kind of spl can I get from two of the 15's? I mean I obviously want sound quality but I do need some low end as well


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Bikerbrah said:


> I'm seriously considering it!!! What kind of spl can I get from two of the 15's? I mean I obviously want sound quality but I do need some low end as well


I can't give you a specific figure. It's probably not going to win any db drag races but for SQ it should be awesome.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Bikerbrah said:


> Yeah i have them tuned with my helix. You really think so?


possibly. not guaranteed, but it's possible.

i guess we should start with what you don't like about them in the dash. so - what is it you are hoping to fix by installing them on axis off the pillars?

also, how did you tune with the helix? did you use the auto-set feature with the built-in rta? or did take measurements with a separate rta? also - what are your crossover points/slopes if you don't mind sharing?

i run the l3se in the corners of my dash aimed into the windshield much like your car and it works very well. i do also have experience with the same drivers in pillars both on and off axis.

it's always a give and take. i can't say one way is better than the other - they both have their plusses and minuses ime.

i would venture to guess that installed on axis off the pillars, your listening position to stage will suffer, but width *might* increase slightly. i would definitely try them slightly off axis off the pillars also, aimed up at the map lights. towel-wrap them and experiment. the freq response issues will be different until tuned, so you are mainly listening to what it does for width, listening position, and 3-dimensional depth.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

also - if the imagine 6x9s are a direct fit swap...definitely worth consideration.

however if you already have the l8se drivers - and it's possible to make them fit - i would keep and use them.


----------



## Bikerbrah (Dec 3, 2015)

benny z said:


> possibly. not guaranteed, but it's possible.
> 
> i guess we should start with what you don't like about them in the dash. so - what is it you are hoping to fix by installing them on axis off the pillars?
> 
> ...


Well, when I hear stories about how a car only had two L3's and two L8's but sounded like there was speakers everywhere it makes me jealous because when I only have my L3's playing 300-17k and my oem Boston 6x9's from 60-300, I don't have that 'fullness' you hear about, until I let the 6x9's play up until 17k and then sounds great, with the exception of the "surrounded" feeling. Maybe I just need to give a little rear fill? I should try powering the rears .

Helix has a BUILT IN RTA??? PLEASE SHARE LOL


----------



## Aerodynamic (Dec 6, 2015)

I also don't know how Scott Buwalda had in his infinity gs only ls3 and ls8, probably some type of the music he was listening to did not need tweeters, but still i don't understand


----------



## Bikerbrah (Dec 3, 2015)

Aerodynamic said:


> I also don't know how Scott Buwalda had in his infinity gs only ls3 and ls8, probably some type of the music he was listening to did not need tweeters, but still i don't understand


I need to hear one for myself i think..


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

ummmm...no.

do you have an authorized hybrid dealer near you? it sounds like you could use some tuning help.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Bikerbrah said:


> I'm seriously considering it!!! What kind of spl can I get from two of the 15's? I mean I obviously want sound quality but I do need some low end as well


low end does not equal spl. 

two 15's IB will get plenty loud for every day driving and bass enjoyment. Will it drown out the car next to you at the stoplight? no, but they'll know you have something. Will you be able to do hair tricks? no, but if you want hair tricks then "sound quality and low end" are not part of that factor. Even a single 15 would be sufficient for most people.

As for your dash midranges. The location is not ideal. it is too far away from the glass and the pillars and will cause imaging issues. I have a 2012 charger which has slightly better speaker placement and it still had some issues. Even so I did pretty well with it for a couple competition seasons. 

Having said that, (and I mean no offense here), I doubt you will notice. Only once you really start to get the tune dialed in and do critical listening and know what you are really listening for will you notice those issues. Compare that to the fab time of pillar pods, which bring their own set of issues, and you aren't really gaining anything with the pods for your vehicle. Seriously, I know the trend is to pod everything these days, but most people do it without knowing why they are doing it. Don't be one of those people 

I'd agree on the imagine 6x9 option. a) direct fit, so no fab work. b) much cheaper  c) you won't really be using all the potential of that L8SE in your application anyway, IMO.

As for the "surrounded" comment, not sure what is being referred to there. I've listened to the G35 when Scott had it. I too at one point had L3SE's and L8's (v1's in my case). "surrounded" isn't the word I'd choose to describe either one.


----------



## SQHemi (Jan 17, 2010)

Bikerbrah said:


> Update:
> 
> So i'm considering using the HAT Unity 6x9's instead of the L8se's since they will drop straight in to my doors.
> 
> Would I be cutting the balls off my SQ by doing so? Or will the same-cone-area-6x9 give me damn near the same midbass output, thus also saving me time and $$$?


You would not be cutting your balls off as the Unity 6x9 is no slouch, but there is a tremendous improvement in many areas. Powerhandling, low freq cuttoff, accuracy just to name a few. More importantly you will need to do some serious damping of the door and fill in the large openings in the inner layer, to minimize cancellations and vibrations.

As far as subs the Hybrid Clarus 15's work extremely well for me in my IB configuration. But again the installation is almost more important than the sub you choose.


----------



## Bikerbrah (Dec 3, 2015)

So basically my build and hopes were demolished in all of 2 posts. Lmao. Great..

1) Bad dash location, pillars wouldn't fix.
2) L8SE's wouldn't sound much better than 6x9's in my car without ridiculous fab work - unless I mis-interpreted



SQHemi said:


> You would not be cutting your balls off as the Unity 6x9 is no slouch, but there is a tremendous improvement in many areas. Powerhandling, low freq cuttoff, accuracy just to name a few. More importantly you will need to do some serious damping of the door and fill in the large openings in the inner layer, to minimize cancellations and vibrations.
> 
> As far as subs the Hybrid Clarus 15's work extremely well for me in my IB configuration. But again the installation is almost more important than the sub you choose.


So honestly, should I keep the 8's and make it work, or go the easy route? I would love to learn everything possible though


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

Keep in mind the place from which any comments you might see as negative are coming from. pocket5s is coming from a very critical pov and experience (he's a competitor), and doesn't mean to tell you it won't work for you. Thus, don't believe that you will be leaving something on the table by using the dash locations. 

It can be extremely hard to NOT get caught up in the N'th degrees here, there are a lot of competitors and extreme enthusiasts on this site. If the means present themselves, give it a shot. You may find that you are perfectly content with what you have.


----------



## Bikerbrah (Dec 3, 2015)

danssoslow said:


> Keep in mind the place from which any comments you might see as negative are coming from. pocket5s is coming from a very critical pov and experience (he's a competitor), and doesn't mean to tell you it won't work for you. Thus, don't believe that you will be leaving something on the table by using the dash locations.
> 
> It can be extremely hard to NOT get caught up in the N'th degrees here, there are a lot of competitors and extreme enthusiasts on this site. If the means present themselves, give it a shot. You may find that you are perfectly content with what you have.


Very valid point! I'm still putting the 8's in my doors though Lol. Gonna make it work.


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

I was going to ask (got caught up in the world of facebook) what you plan on doing with the 6x9 pods from the doors.

You see, I have a pair of Hybrid i69, and I do not think they fit the pods in my doors (base radio). I hmill check one more time, but I thought that the Hybrid's oval od was bigger than the pods' id. I also cold have sworn I read somewhere that the Kicker and/or Boston speakers were bigger. 

Anyways, if I find they do not fit, and you don't want yours, I'll buy them from you.


----------



## Bikerbrah (Dec 3, 2015)

danssoslow said:


> I was going to ask (got caught up in the world of facebook) what you plan on doing with the 6x9 pods from the doors.
> 
> You see, I have a pair of Hybrid i69, and I do not think they fit the pods in my doors (base radio). I hmill check one more time, but I thought that the Hybrid's oval od was bigger than the pods' id. I also cold have sworn I read somewhere that the Kicker and/or Boston speakers were bigger.
> 
> Anyways, if I find they do not fit, and you don't want yours, I'll buy them from you.



I got you


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

danssoslow said:


> Keep in mind the place from which any comments you might see as negative are coming from. pocket5s is coming from a very critical pov and experience (he's a competitor), and doesn't mean to tell you it won't work for you. Thus, don't believe that you will be leaving something on the table by using the dash locations.
> 
> It can be extremely hard to NOT get caught up in the N'th degrees here, there are a lot of competitors and extreme enthusiasts on this site. If the means present themselves, give it a shot. You may find that you are perfectly content with what you have.


Correct. As I mentioned, the stuff I said would be issues you probably won't notice


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

I ran two Dayton 15s IB in my Challenger with 500 to each on hand. They blended extremely well. However, output was never significant and I think most people would of been disappointed with the output of that much cone area. Of course I had horns and 8s up front so it would have taken ALOT to stand out from that front stage. (How often do you hear that lol). With that being said, and with the amount of time and effort to get an IB set-up on point, only for possible disappointment, I would suggest a sealed box. I was working on a sealed box firing up from the wheel well when I got rid of my Challenger, never finish though.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I heard Ben Z car, and it was very impressive. It sounded like he has a center speakers, in his car.. but nope, only 4 little speakers.. The sound was full and i was shocked....! 

tuning is the main key to everything, but also speaker placement plays big a role as well.


----------



## Bikerbrah (Dec 3, 2015)

So i'm worried that I should just do the Unity 6x9's... Not sure how ill fiberglass a new cover to fill in the door panel grill that Ill have to remove to get the door panel back on


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

that's sticking out quite a bit. I take it the depth was just too much?


----------



## Bikerbrah (Dec 3, 2015)

pocket5s said:


> that's sticking out quite a bit. I take it the depth was just too much?


Yeahhh wiindow motor


----------



## Bikerbrah (Dec 3, 2015)

Update:

Started deadening my doors. Going to cut the 6x9 hole into an 8" hole this weekend , but it is what it is.


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

You've come this far my man, keep it up. I'm rooting for you!!!


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

What does your oem speaker adapter look like? This what mine looks like for my challenger. With some trimming the HAT U69 is a direct fit with the oem adapter. No need to make them out of MDF. 

OEM Boston 6x9 vs HAT U69 6X9 (have the same mounting depth)



















The oem 6x9 speaker adapter









OEM adapter trimmed to fit the Unity U69 woofer 



















OEM trimmed adapter with U69 Woofer installed using all oem screws. 



















Installed in door, clears window motor/glass oem fit perfect. I will be testing these soon with amplified power. 

before( oem boston woofer)










After ( HAT U69 Woofer)


----------



## Bikerbrah (Dec 3, 2015)

DAAAMNNNN you baaaaastaaaaaaaarddddd lol!!! That makes me want to cry at how easy that would be and solve all of my issues :'(!!! Exact same as my car.

Stay strong Bikerbrah, Stay strong lol.

The ONLY reason i'm not saying F* it and ordering a set of the U69's, is because I believe Scott when he says they will blow them away when properly installed.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I will tell you this much from my own experience. I was about to fit 8" hats se in to my doors. After trying to figure out what will be the best way. Well best way would be to put 7" mids se version ot smaller ones lol it worked out great, no mods needed... But that 8" would have been so nice 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Bikerbrah said:


> DAAAMNNNN you baaaaastaaaaaaaarddddd lol!!! That makes me want to cry at how easy that would be and solve all of my issues :'(!!! Exact same as my car.
> 
> Stay strong Bikerbrah, Stay strong lol.
> 
> The ONLY reason i'm not saying F* it and ordering a set of the U69's, is because I believe Scott when he says they will blow them away when properly installed.


Yeah they fit great and makes an easy install. Reason why i made this as a plug n play kit for LX cars( U3 in dash and U69 in doors). For 90% of guys out there that want great sound and performance this kit will get it done. For the audiophile that want the best of the best then yeah the L8SE would be better performer. The price of those around $989.99 a set is going to be out of reach of the avg person these days. The U69 is a great option(40hz- 6.5khz) for these cars at performance and price point $339.99 and U3 for dash (200hz- 20khz) for $199.99 plus ease of install. Nice 2 way active that drops in for $540.00. My goal is to get every bit of performance out the of the U69 in stock location as much as possible through tuning using a Helix P SIX DSP. Then if I need more then I will move on to L8SE down the road. Just would have to make a adapter for them. I've done 8's in these cars before and they fit well without issues(illusion C8) should be the same for these. 









Another great thing is fast reversal back to oem speakers when your ready to sell the car. The oem speakers will fit back into the same modified oem adapter. 
mounting depth
Unity U69 85mm (3.35")
Legatia L8SE 94mm (3.70")

9mm (.35") difference in mounting depth between the two.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Customaudioman.....How much metal was cut out to accommodate the C8 or L8 in the door? I have a 2010 Chrysler 300 and I have considered making it my daily/comp. Is it very dependent on the driver or they can all fit in a 6x9 for the most part?


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Black Rain said:


> Customaudioman.....How much metal was cut out to accommodate the C8 or L8 in the door? I have a 2010 Chrysler 300 and I have considered making it my daily/comp. Is it very dependent on the driver or they can all fit in a 6x9 for the most part?


I didn't cut any metal away since this car was brand new with 100 miles on it. He didn't want any holes or any cutting on the car. It still sounded pretty good, but I feel if it was cut it would have been better. I just made sure everything was sealed properly. Used black hole tiles inside the door and Focal Bam XXXL between the door card and sheet metal.


----------



## Bikerbrah (Dec 3, 2015)

Update:

Cut the hole bigger, and cut 22 gauge metal plates with deadener sandwiched between, two layers of each. Hope that isn't too overkill lol


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Bikerbrah said:


> Update:
> 
> Cut the hole bigger, and cut 22 gauge metal plates with deadener sandwiched between, two layers of each. Hope that isn't too overkill lol


Good job, should work much better now. I would wrap that door reinforcement bar in the hole opening with deadener as well. I like to cover everything in the opening. But if you don't you should still be fine.  I finally put in the Unity U69 in the doors just using oem amp and the output sound is amazing. much cleaner and I did the U3 in the dash. which also sounded pretty good of the oem amp. Good deadening job also helps the performance as the equipment used. Cant wait to run these active feeding 120w + to each will perform well.


----------



## Bikerbrah (Dec 3, 2015)

Got her in! Sounds fantastic. At first i thought i still had the sub on until i checked and was shocked by the output of even 60ish watts! I cannot WAIT to do further testing and get the other one in!


----------



## Bikerbrah (Dec 3, 2015)

Update! Driver's L8 also in!! 

Finally can begin tuning and enjoying my full 2-way stage. So far it sounds amazing!!!

Any HAT related tuning advice?


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice.... You could use this to fill that gap...










Lowes sells it. I've used it to seal gaps in door baffles plenty of times.


----------



## Bikerbrah (Dec 3, 2015)

Part 2:


----------



## Bikerbrah (Dec 3, 2015)

bradknob said:


> Nice.... You could use this to fill that gap...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually just cut a piece of MDF with angles on each edge to lay flush against the angled extrustion and it filled it in perfectly . BUT, I'm going to actually grab some of that anyways because there's still spots I definately could use it on! Thanks!


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Any updates? I finally got around to building a all in one 12" enclosure system for challengers using a Image mini amp(500w rms and ID V4 12 sub. Quick way to add nice sub to an oem system or aftermarket.


----------

